# Bluewater?



## buckwild1993 (May 12, 2016)

Thinking about heading out this sunday from Pascagoula Ms. Anyone know if the Beercan or the Horseshoes are in blue water right now?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

beercan and marlin were when I looked this morning


----------



## buckwild1993 (May 12, 2016)

Ok good deal Thank You Sir!!


----------

